# Signature Competition/SOTW 9 (Week Ending October 17th, 2008)



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

SOTW 1 (Aug. 8, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 2 (Aug. 15, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 3 (Aug. 22, 2008) WInner: *NCC*
SOTW 4 (Sept. 12, 2008) Winner: *Kryonicle*
SOTW 5 (Sept. 19, 2008) Winner: *Composure*
SOTW 6 (Sept. 26, 2008) Winner: *Plazzman*
SOTW 7 (Oct. 3, 2008) Winner: *Chuck8807*
SOTW 8 (Oct. 10, 2008) Winner: *Steph05050*
----------



Here we go with our 9th Edition of the SOTW GFX competition. Registration begins............NOW.

Once we have 8 (since I doubt we can get 10) people set to go, entries can be submitted.

*DO NOT SUBMIT* any work before then, or I'll delete your post.

Each competition thread will be created every Sunday night or early Monday morning, with the contest ending on Friday of the same week, with voting taking place on the weekend (Saturday and Sunday only). This edition will run until Oct. 17th, and the voting will be up the 18th and 19th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *8*
Theme: *Favorite Playmate/Pornstar*
Size: *MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *10/17/08 at 3:00 pm EST*

***Special Instructions***

*I think this theme will be pretty fun and creative but remember pornography is not allowed on the forum. While the theme is pornstars you CANNOT show nipples or other womanly parts. Censor them however you see fit but if your sig does have ANY genital areas showing you will be disqualified and your sig deleted. *

----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

Earn your right to have your art work displayed with the rest of the Great GFX Champions.!

Good Luck To Everyone!

P.S. Make SURE to put a description with your banner, name of the pornstar/playmate so everyone will be on point.


----------
*Prizes:*

The winner receives 5000 credits.

----------


Participants:

1. *MJB23*
2. *Steph05050*
3. Chuck8807
4. *Plazzman*
5. KryOnicle
6. scottysullivan
7. *norway1*
8. *NikosCC*
9.
10.

*Reminder:* Sign up now and the contest will begin on October 17th. Gives you plenty of time for a really nice piece.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i guess ill try...maybe ill do ron jermey lol anyways


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph did you like how I won the SOTW last week? It was a complete blowout.

Also you guys can thank swpthleg for this week's topic, she gave me the idea in the shoutbox.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah i saw that 100 votes....now thats inpressive ..lol...and swpthleg i hate u picked this topic lol ...what am i gonna do???????????


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I can send over a few pics of me if you need them. If not i'm sure MLS will be glad to supply you.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hmmm...interesting


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

in...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Make sure you guys follow my warning and don't post any nudity.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You two stop flirting.

I'm in.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

in...


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm In


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

so ive finished my sig already...i think i have a winner lol


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I will try this week.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

We know have 8 entrants so you guys can start posting your entries if you want. 

There's still room for 2 more people so if you sign up friday morning you can still get in.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Ok time to get its started Here's my entry.

Not my best work but its good enough.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well here is mine










for those who dont kno whos face that is blocking rons penis...its no other then MJB23...sry man i had too lol


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

I also chose Tera Patrick


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow steph I really don't know what to say.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ha sry but when i was thinking of what to use to cover him.....i thought whos face could i use? and i picked u ...lol...its ok though...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah just wait to see what I do now.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

oh god i knew i should have turned mine in last


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Ok time to get its started Here's my entry.
> 
> Not my best work but its good enough.


Good taste in pornstars.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> ha sry but when i was thinking of what to use to cover him.....i thought whos face could i use? and i picked u ...lol...its ok though...


Don't worry, MJ's head is used to being down there.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MLS said:


> Don't worry, MJ's head is used to being down there.


no worries im sure i already kno what he will do....grandma? or a dude? yeah shoutbox isnt private ya know....seems mjb may have taken offense ill edit it if he wants...i figured him of all people wouldnt of cared at all...just a signature...no harm


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph I really don't care. I think it's funny I was just surprised you actually did it. Don't edit it out. 

Thanks for ruining my surprise though. Why'd you have to read the shoutbox?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok im glad u dont care....i went in there like at 1 last night and it was right there


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

This is the best category yet


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


>


Bastard, I was gonna do her!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Bastard, I was gonna do her!


 only in your dreams


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

So I've been swamped with midterms and lab reports this week and once I finally got some time to do my sig today my computer decided to get fucked up and turn itself off when I was almost done. I don't have time to redo it so I'm going to sit this week out.

I already talked to plazz and he is going to have his sig in later on so once he's all done the voting thread will be up shortly afterwards.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Screw that shit, Im stuck at work all night tonight


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well it looks like we will go with the entries we have now.


----------

